

Surprise Your iPhone Is Tracking Your Every Move - Jsarokin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/20/surprise-your-iphone-is-tracking-your-every-move/

======
sephlietz
This is a duplicate. There are a number of discussions already started on this
topic.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2466445>

